# The MES 30 arrived.



## fpnmf (Sep 15, 2010)

Very happy to see it is one of the newer ones...able to replace the element. A very nice unit with good assembly instructions. Got it together in a short time and it now is going thru the first warm up. Put the AMAZEN in to give it its first warm at the same time. Will pull the AMAZEN in 2 hours..let it cool, load up some dust , fire it off and put it back in.

 Been looking around north Atlanta for meat and cure. Seems like Super H Mart has the lowest prices for pork bellies. A butcher about 30 miles from here stocks cure and casings and Berkshire pork.

 Sumthin will be smoking in it soon.

 Looking at scale and maverick therms now.

 Thanks for the help so far fellas!!

  Craig in Atlanta


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker and the Amazen smoker!!


----------



## marty catka (Sep 15, 2010)

You will enjoy both! I know that I have.  Can't wait to see your Qview!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Craig!

Some grocery chains sell Morton's TenderQuick for curing meat.  Easy to use and lots of recipes on SMF for using it.

I would also try making some Buckboard Bacon(BBB).  It's cheaper than making belly bacon, and you'll love it.  I just bought pork shoulders at SAMS Club for $1.28/lb.

Download Jeff's recipes and you'll be set.  I made a double batch and use it all the time.

Where did you get your MES from?

OMG......"So Much to Do and So Little Time!"

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like you're getting geared up, and fired up.

That's great!

Any more questions, just throw them out there & somebody will be glad to help.

Don't forget the Qview,

Bearcarver


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 18, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Craig!
> 
> Some grocery chains sell Morton's TenderQuick for curing meat.  Easy to use and lots of recipes on SMF for using it.
> 
> ...


I got the smoker at Amazon..$169 delivered.

Brined up some chicken breasts yesterday and mesquite smoked them..way yummie.

Bought an eight pound butt yesterday and will prolly do it tomorrow or Monday.

I did down load Jeffs rub recipe.

Today I went to a butcher and got five pounds of bershire pork belly, he gave me some cure and it is a very nice pace to shop. Lots of meat and sausage and had lots of info about sausage making. 

Got some angus hot dogs too.  Check it out at   http://www.mygourmetsteaks.com/

  Wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the New MES Smoker and the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER!!

You will love them both...


----------

